# lost toobars in reply/create thread boxes?



## youngoldbloke (2 Jan 2014)

Where have they gone - editing, smilies insert link etc toolbars have disappeared?


----------



## Biker Joe (2 Jan 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Where have they gone - editing, smilies insert link etc toolbars have disappeared?


Mine is OK


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Jan 2014)

Just found out OK on desktop computer, but not on laptop. Why?


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2014)

On the laptop - can you see the text *Use Rich Text Editor* at the bottom of the editor window?

If so, click it and you should get the icons / toolbars back. If not, check you have java installed as they won't work without it.

Alternatively, if you have a different browser installed on the laptop, use that to test whether CC works as expected?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2014)

Shaun said:


> On the laptop - can you see the text *Use Rich Text Editor* at the bottom of the editor window?
> 
> If so, click it and you should get the icons / toolbars back. If not, check you have java installed as they won't work without it.
> 
> ...


I thought they used _Javascript_? 

I'm sure that I disabled Java on this laptop and the icons/toolbar still work.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jan 2014)

Shaun said:


> On the laptop - can you see the text *Use Rich Text Editor* at the bottom of the editor window?
> 
> If so, click it and you should get the icons / toolbars back. If not, check you have java installed as they won't work without it.
> 
> ...



No sign of 'Use Rich Text Editor', or anything elsein reply box. Have now removed exercise ticker etc from sig box as problem arose after putting in 2014 ticker, but no change. IE on this laptop, but seems all OK with firefox on other computer.


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2014)

Microsoft have been automatically rolling out IE 11 via Windows Update - which has caused a number of problems and compatibility issues.

You could try putting a "Compatibility Mode" exclusion in for CycleChat:


> Press *Alt*, or right click IE anywhere on the top bar and click menu. After you do either of those, click *Tools* and look for _Compatibility Mode Settings_, then you can manually enter the site that is not working correctly and it should fix the problems for the sites that broke with this release.



Alternatively try installing Firefox on the laptop.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jan 2014)

Thanks Shaun, Cycle Chat was excluded, and I removed it, now all seems to be working again  (smiley to prove it!)


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Thanks Shaun, Cycle Chat was excluded, and I removed it, now all seems to be working again  (smiley to prove it!)



Result!


----------

